# Mein Konto bei EA ORIGINS wurde soeben gehackt...!



## kamikaze007 (3. April 2013)

*Konto-Hack bei EA / ORIGINS:*

So Leute..., nun ist es auch bei mir passiert...! 

Ich habe vor wenigen Minuten meine E-Mails gecheckt und musste dabei feststellen, dass jemand offensichtlich mein ORIGINS-Konto gehackt hat...!!

Ich habe von EA / ORIGINS am heutigen Mittwoch, den 03.04.13 gegen 13:30 Uhr eine E-Mail erhalten (meine Überprüfung hat ergeben, dass diese tatsächlich von EA stammt und kein Fake ist) mit dem Hinweis, dass ich mein Passwort soeben erfolgreich geändert hätte...!?

Dies habe ich allerdings nicht! Ich habe mich sofort nach Kenntnisnahme dieser Mail in mein ORIGINS-Konto mit meinem PW versucht einzuloggen..., und siehe da..., es war bereits zu spät! Ich hätte können...!!

Glücklicherweise hatten die Hacker offensichtlich noch nicht meine E-Mail Adresse geändert, so dass ich über den PW-Vergessen Button umgehend ein PW-Reset einleiten konnte. Nach dem Login habe ich erst einmal versucht zu ergründen, was genau ggf. alles "umgestellt" wurde. Dabei fiel mir sofort auf, dass die Sicherheitsabfrage in kyrillischer Schrift erscheint und unter "Herkunftsland" die *Russische Föderation* eingestellt war (siehe Foto):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe natürlich sofort mein Passwort geändert. *Das Pikante daran:* Ich erhielt keine 10 Minuten später erneut eine E-Mail von EA / ORIGINS, verbunden mit dem Hinweis, ich hätte (wieder) eine Anfrage zum Zurücksetzen meines Passwortes gestellt.... 

Der/die Hacker waren also erneut am Werk!

Kurz danach erhielt ich dann auch die 2. Bestätigungsmail (übrigens ebenfalls in kyrillischer Schrift), dass ich ja eine Anfrage gestellt hätte, ich jedoch nicht reagieren müsse, falls ich dieses nicht selbst angefordert hätte...., u.s.w. und so fort...  

So, mein Problem ist nun, dass ich die von dem Hacker hinterlegte zusätzliche Sicherheitsabfrage nebst der dazugehörigen Antwort ja leider nicht selbst ändern kann. Es müsste also von EA resettet werden:
*
Nun hänge ich also seit geschlagenen 75 Minuten in der Warteschleife bei EA und nichts passiert....! Ich bin stinksauer...., habe ja schließlich noch etwas anderes zu tun, als darauf zu warten, dass sich mal jemand meldet.

Der Service von EA ist definitiv absolut schlecht..., die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen offensichtlich ebenfalls...!! *Ich könnt mich gerade wirklich totärgern...., ganz zu schweigen von dem Aufwand, den ich haben werde, für den Fall, dass diese besch**** Hacker es noch vorher schaffen werden, mein Konto komplett zu "erobern".....!

*Fazit:*
Seid derzeit also auf der Hut nach ähnlichen Ereignissen.... Ich werde dieses Thema jetzt auch in anderen Foren posten! PROST!


----------



## Rabowke (3. April 2013)

... vllt. solltest du dir darüber Gedanken machen, ob nicht jemand dein E-Mail Konto bzw. gesamten PC gehackt hat? 

IMO verschickt EA die Links zum Zurücksetzen in der besagten E-Mail, wie soll also jemand sonst Zugriff auf diesen Link aus der E-Mail haben? Das der Service von EA diskussionswürdig ist, mag durchaus sein, aber die Ursache des Problems würde ich erstmal woanders suchen.


----------



## golani79 (3. April 2013)

Muss man nicht ne Mail bestätigen, um das Password überhaupt ändern zu können? oO


----------



## kamikaze007 (3. April 2013)

*@Rabowke*

Ja, das ist in der Tat richtig. Nichts desto trotz kann selbst im Falle eines E-Mail Hacks nur ein Mitarbeiter von EA eine alternative Mail-Adresse hinterlegen.

Nun gut..., ich werde sehen....


----------



## kamikaze007 (3. April 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Muss man nicht ne Mail bestätigen, um das Password überhaupt ändern zu können? oO



Nee...., muss man nicht. Deshalb hat EA ja eine zweite (nennen wir es mal) "Sicherheitsvorkehrung" geschaffen, nämlich die Nachfolgende (siehe Screenshot):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (3. April 2013)

Ja, da stehts doch - "du erhältst diese Nachricht, *weil du eine Anfrage zum Zurücksetzen des Passwords gestellt hast*, [...]"

Das heißt, wenn man das Passwort ändern will, muss man auf den Link in dieser Mail klicken.
Ohne diesen Link, gibt es normalerweise auch kein Zurücksetzen des Passwords.

Wenn diejenige Person, die deinen Account gehackt hat, also keinen Zugriff auf deine Mails hat, dürfte es schwierig werden, das Password des Originaccounts zu ändern.


----------



## kamikaze007 (3. April 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ja, da stehts doch - "du erhältst diese Nachricht, *weil du eine Anfrage zum Zurücksetzen des Passwords gestellt hast*, [...]"
> 
> Das heißt, wenn man das Passwort ändern will, muss man auf den Link in dieser Mail klicken.
> Ohne diesen Link, gibt es normalerweise auch kein Zurücksetzen des Passwords.
> ...



Ja..., genau DAS bleibt zu hoffen...!

Danke Euch in jedem Fall für Eure Kommentare.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. April 2013)

Das Wichtigste ist jetzt vor allem: Überprüfe deinen Rechner trotzdem nochmal intensiv...lass mal ein gutes Antivirenprogramm drüber laufen. Nur zur Sicherheit.


----------



## kamikaze007 (3. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Wichtigste ist jetzt vor allem: Überprüfe deinen Rechner trotzdem nochmal intensiv...lass mal ein gutes Antivirenprogramm drüber laufen. Nur zur Sicherheit.



Läuft gerade...


----------



## SimHon (3. April 2013)

Am besten wäre du nimmst einen online Scanner oder scannst mit einem anderen OS (z. B.  ein Linux Live System von CD oder USB Stick) nur so kannst du wirklich sicher sein. Ein guter Cracker nutzt Malware, die auch den Virenscanner so ändert, dass die entsprechenden Dateien nicht erkannt werden. 
Die einzig wirklich sichere Methode um ein komprommitiertes System zu säubern ist leider ein komplettes neu aufsetzen. 
Außerdem hast du hoffentlich auch deine restlichen Passwörter (möglichst von einem anderen Rechner) geändert. 
Ein gehacktes Origin Konto ist ärgerlich, bei seinem onlinebanking Zugang, deinen Emails oder ähnlichem wäre es schlimmer.


----------

